# wpa_supplicant config file?

## jeffk

What is the proper configuration file location and syntax for a network with the following parameters?

```
wpa_cli status

bssid=00:(...)

ssid=ACME

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.101
```

I use the GUI to connect, because at bootup wpa_supplicant seems to ignore the configuration file /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

I tried to use wpa_cli to save this working configuration:

```
# wpa_cli save_config

Selected interface 'wlan0'

FAIL
```

The apparently ignored or incorrect wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

  ssid="ACME"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  proto=RSN

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP

  psk="PASSWORD"

}
```

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## smellyfis

what does your /etc/conf.d/net look like

----------

